# BFN - start second round tomorrow :-(



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi

I was so excited that I ovulated after my first round of clomid but it just wasn't my time   
I got a BFN then af arrived yesterday so it's round 2 from tomorrow!

I think it was actually harder with knowing that I had ovualted - does that make sense?
Other months I haven't known one way or the other so it's pure chance to me what happens but I felt like I had a real chance then nothing.

Anyway, at least it worked so should again. Fingers crossed ...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry it was BFN this month   but it's good news that you ovulated on your 1st month of clomid so fingers crossed for this cycle.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Minnie Lew (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi There,

Sorry about your BFN. I've just started round 2 of my clomid after a BFN too! I had a huge follicle and thought i'd ovulated but when the tests were done on day 21 it hadn't actually ovulated!   But on a stronger dose now and as i was so close to ovulating before hopefully this time it'll work. I know how you feel about it feeling worse this month because you knew you had ovulated as i have felt the same, so this month i'm trying not to over think it all and hopefully the calm will help kick it all into action....

It's hard work but just keep thinking of the reward when it finally all does fall into place!  

Minnie Lew


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

so sorry u got a bfn hun. Atleast u ovulated on ur 1st cycle hun and that itself is huge, its a major acheivement hun. Plus its another step in the direction of a bfp hun xxx

Ive just started 2nd cycle of clomid and 1st round i didnt ovulate so hopin i get better news this month xx


----------



## Andi123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I got a BFP on the second month x


----------



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

Ah that's great Andi congratulations.

I went for day 20 bloods last week & nothing had happened   I have to go back tomorrow to see if it just happened later but I'm not hopeful. Can't understand how it worked so well first month then may not have worked at all this month   

anyone else had this happen?


----------

